# Power Outlet for Radar Detector



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

OK, I just picked up my new 04 GTO last weekend, and noticed the other day that there's no Accessory Power Outlet anywhere near the dashboard for my Radar Detector! I happen to have a Val-One, so I can simply replace the coiled cord with a straight one, and plug into the outlet located in the center console.

But my question is this: does anyone know of an alternative location to tap into the electrical system so I don't have to run a cable across my center console and dashboard???

Thanks,
Will


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

My first mod was running a hard wire for my Valentine 1. I found an ignition 12v underneath the dash on the driver's side. It is an orange wire out of a plug with many wires. Slightly above it is a bolt I used for a ground. I pulled the windshield post trim loose and ran the wire from the left upper corner of the windshield down the post and behind the trim on the left side of the dash.

I have posted photos at: www.tanglewoodbrushstrokes.com


Go to Jerry's page.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=581&highlight=outlet

check this option out. I'll send you some pictures if you provide me with your email.


----------



## dallascajun (Dec 13, 2004)

GREAT!!! You can email pics to [email protected]. I'm looking forward to it.

Thanks,
Will


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I finally figured out how to post pictures!!!


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

*Power Outlets*

You can find the connector end views and wiring info for all three power outlet locations as well as a schematic here.

Greg


----------

